# small table saws



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.cporyobi.com/ryobi-table-saws/ryobi-table-saws,default,sc.html

Not the one's I would have chosen.
I have this one and use it all the time.
http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/power_tools/table_saws/RTS30


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Why this one as opposed to the others?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There are much better small saws ryobi bts12s or rts10 - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum

The key to any table saw is the fence--and how accurate it is---Dewalt has accurate fences---

Those small saws can be much more dangerous than the big boys----the small table allows the stock to go out of balance as it leaves the blade---

Whatever brand you buy---make an out feed table of some kind to prevent that problem. 

I've owned and worn out many small table saws---most were miserable ,dangerous machines---I do like the DeWalt that I use now.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I was out your way yesterday


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The fence on mine works fine, the motors very powerfull, it has a built in outfeed table, adjustable wings on each side, even comes with a push stick.
I like mine because I can fold it up in less then a 30 sec, and roll it out of the way or up into the trailer.
It also cost about 1/2 what the other brands sell for


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i had the one on the left of the first link years ago. the fence was a nightmare to align and the outfeed extensions were very weak.. i upgraded to a bosch ts4000 about a year later. never looked back.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

How much cutting are you looking to do? Unless you plan to make cabinets or get into woodworking as a hobby, there may be other options.

I've had good luck using a clamp on guide and a circular saw with a good carbide blade. For the end cuts....a good sliding compound miter saw might give you more use. Most of them have a 14-16" stroke....which should be good for most applications.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

What about a sliding miter saw? Are we talking high production? I had one of those light weight Bosch saws. Light weight, nice saw, used it for a long long time. I have always wondered about a 220 table saw. If you are just using the saw in your shed, I would go with as big of one as would fit in there. I used a Ryobi chop saw for a few weeks on a job, laser pointer and all. I did the job, I guess. Please note, a table saw is a very dangerous machine, please watch a bunch of youtube videos on safety. They will eat a finger right off in split second.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am familiar with using table saws. I already have a miter saw, but it does not slide and I dont thinknit is worthwhile to get another. Using a skilsaw to cut small pieces is not appealing because of the weight of the saw


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

For birdhouses and feeders you probably don't need a top-of-the-line saw, but if you go small and cheap you will find yourself wanting bigger and better soon enough.

I got by for years with a small Lowes house brand table saw that I bought new for under $100. I used it for all kinds of projects and it could do a lot if I was careful.
I now have a very nice hybrid saw that I can't believe I lived without.

Safety really is a consideration. Table saws are dangerous tools so it's worth thinking about if you really need a small saw that will lack some features. For example, cutting large sheet goods on a small table can be just plain dangerous no matter what you do.
My old small saw was also wobbly and much louder than my current bigger and more powerful saw.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

I have my eye on this one --> Porter Cable 15 Amp Portable Table Saw











Every time I "visit it" at my local Lowes, I'm always reminded how sturdy and capable it looks and feels 
(insofar as it not being connected and all). 

Anyone know if there is a source for Lowe's discount coupon codes ... you know, 
without my having to move residences to get the one they give you with your USPS Moving Packet. :wink:



TOM


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Borrow a neighbors if you don't have much to cut ? Unless of course you really want one.


----------

